# Help, my iMac cannot see my new epson printer over wifi?



## StuMac (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Guys

Right been banging my head against the wall on this and tried everything I can think of to sort this. First real problem I have had with this computer.

I have a intel iMac running Mac OS X 10.5.8 which is connected via wireless  to a Thompson O2 Wireless Box III, my new printer is an Epson Stylus SX425W.

Now, when I connect the printer to the network via the front panel (no connection to the Mac) it picks up the network and I can print off the following confirmation sheet







Now it says conflicts, but I don't know what any of that means!

Now if I check the O2 Lan info I can see the printer connected to the network.






But when I go to connect it to run via the router I get this!






I've twiddled with so many settings I have no idea what I am doing wrong? Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Well try the third party program (it is shareware but does have a 7 day trial) Print Therapy for 10.5.x and see if it can fix your printing system. See if this help, Good Luck.


----------



## StuMac (Nov 6, 2010)

Satcomer said:


> Well try the third party program (it is shareware but does have a 7 day trial) Print Therapy for 10.5.x and see if it can fix your printing system. See if this help, Good Luck.



Thank you for that, I have downloaded this and added it on, but it seems to say all printer settings are correct and accurate :? Thankyou for the suggestions however.


----------



## StuMac (Nov 6, 2010)

Right, just tried connecting the printer to the network again via the front panel and it failed with this report


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 6, 2010)

Can you connect through the wireless if you turn your wireless security off?
Does that then pass the setup, and allow you to print?


----------



## StuMac (Nov 6, 2010)

I disabled the Firwall on the router and still no joy unfortunately


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, yes, the firewall would make no difference, but I asked you to turn off security, so your wireless is completely open (no password to connect)


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2010)

Try putting the printer's IP into your favorite browser address bar, this way you can look into the printer's wiki to make sure everything is up to snuff.


----------

